# Awning for the new Twin?



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

We are about to buy a drive -away awning for our new Adria Twin. The one we have nearly settled on is the Khyam Motordome Excelsior. I like the the way the poles snap together, and as the last drive- away awning we had for our last van (Dorset) seem to take hours and hours and hours to put up!!! this one seems a lot easier!!!!! Has anybody done research on the best one for the twin. Opening the side door on the Dorset was always a problem with our existing awing and it was a pest.


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Got no answers on this question! about to press the button and buy this drive-away one, hope we have made the right decision,we will let you know.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi. Can't help you with your query, but would be very interested in your experiences with the awning. We are currently on the verge of purchasing either a drive-away or a fixed awning, and would like to get it sorted out by the summer. Currently leaning towards the fixed Omnistor or Fiamma awning to save on space inside.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi Steve,

Received our new Khyam awning a few days ago! We also got an inner tent (bedroom) We are going to try it out Easter w/end on the south coast. Will keep you up to date.

Cheers Ros.


----------



## lorsim (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Steve

Did you try it out? What's the verdict? I'm looking to buy one for my Adria Twin and would really appreciate your views before going ahead.

Lorraine


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi there if you look in classified we have 1 for sale , pic there have a look see if its of any use to you :lol: :lol:


----------



## lorsim (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info - very interesting. Maybe you can tell me whether it would attach to an Adria Twin and how it's done to clear the sliding door and stay secure? 

I've searched all over and can't find out for certain whether or not I could use it, so am unwilling to purchase until I'm certain.

Lorraine


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

HI Steve,

Sorry we were so long in answering regarding our kyham awning. We tried to attach it with figure of 8 and it was hopeless! We then tried to throw the canapy over the van and it too was hopeless!. It kept catching on the door. 

What we have done now, we have had a Omnister roll out awning fitted at the Peterbourgh show (3.75m) and got one side with it. We also bought a free standing tent which serves our purpose. So in all, we were very dissapointed with the Khyam.

Ros.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

We also have a twin wheel MH. We brought a Movelite XL awning and tried it out at Easter, but found it was not suitable for our needs. 

We have now brought a Kastle steel pole frame awning, which seems to have far move room in it and all being well, after trying it out for the first time at the end of this month, it should hopefully attached by the figure 8 method. 

Anita


----------

